# TH-SCLCR-12-3B Lathe tool



## ExKenna (May 22, 2011)

Shadow, that's a positive rake tool. I've been involved with Toolmex for years and they make a solid product. The key to making these work with small lathes is to choose a tough CVD coated grade. I've seen guys on Youtube just whittling away with these but they will take a surprisingly hefty cut.


----------

